# bodykit



## lowlyfesentra (May 21, 2003)

i need a tight bodykit


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

uh huh


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

need a tight body kit huh? Lick your fingers together and build one out of cardboard... or hell
get some saran-wrap and wrap it around the car, and use a blow drier, it'll make it plenty tight


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I think we all want a tight body kit.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

lmao, you guys are dicks. funny shiznit!


----------



## lowlyfesentra (May 21, 2003)

im going to hunt you all down and hit you with a tire iron and knock you out


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, good thing i have that bubble wrap on my car. a tire iron could do some damage.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

body kits aren't my thing but try www.streetweoponkits.com or www.importfan.com or do a simple search


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lowlyfesentra said:


> *i need a tight bodykit *


I need a tight girlfriend. So?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

B13speed said:


> *body kits aren't my thing but try www.streetweoponkits.com or www.importfan.com or do a simple search *


I would stay away from "streetweapon". This is from their BBB Report:

Complaints Concerned
Delivery Issues: 29
Outcome of all complaints -
Resolved: 5; Company did not respond: 14; Unpursuable:
10 

Product Quality Issues: 1
Outcome of the complaint -
Company did not respond: 1 

Refund or Exchange Issues: 3
Outcome of all complaints -
Company did not respond: 3 

Credit or Billing Issues: 1
Outcome of the complaint -
Company did not respond: 1


----------



## lowlyfesentra (May 21, 2003)

I'm an idiot


----------



## lowlyfesentra (May 21, 2003)

I love men


----------



## lowlyfesentra (May 21, 2003)

I'm an idiot


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your car club name seems very appropriate for the kind of person you are.

And... you're done.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnnit Samo, that's my job!!  I wish I still had intardnet at home so i could have caught this


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Just for the record...

I am behaving myself


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

yeah me too.......well in here anyways


----------

